# Seiko 6138 And 6139 Movement Questions



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is a technical inquiry about vintage Seiko movements for some of you experts. I hope you can help me.

I own a dual register Seiko chronograph with a 6138 movement. The crown stem (sorry but I'm no expert in part names) broke just below the bottom of the crown. I would like to replace it. I also own a working 6139B movement which I would like to scrounge for parts. I have a nagging suspicion that the two movements are not that terribly different from each other. Do any of you know whether I am able to swap the crown stem from the 6139B into the 6138? Also, is a fair amount of the 6139 movement transferable into the 6138 (I'm wondering wether more of the 6139B movement would make a viable parts bin for the 6138)?

Any who have even the slightest bit of knowledge, please post. I would be extremely greatful for your help.

Thanks,

Isthmus


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Isthmus,

Please check your PM.

Thanks

Bry



Isthmus said:


> Here is a technical inquiry about vintage Seiko movements for some of you experts. I hope you can help me.
> 
> I own a dual register Seiko chronograph with a 6138 movement. The crown stem (sorry but I'm no expert in part names) broke just below the bottom of the crown. I would like to replace it. I also own a working 6139B movement which I would like to scrounge for parts. I have a nagging suspicion that the two movements are not that terribly different from each other. Do any of you know whether I am able to swap the crown stem from the 6139B into the 6138? Also, is a fair amount of the 6139 movement transferable into the 6138 (I'm wondering wether more of the 6139B movement would make a viable parts bin for the 6138)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Why take it off forum Bry, why not post the answer ?









Hello Isthmus,

All 6138's use the same stem. There are four or five different 6139 stems depending on the model.

No 6139 has the same stem part number as the 6138. I would not fit the wrong stem.

The movements have different quick set date change systems. The 6139 uses a crown pusher system and the 6138 has two crown positions.

It may work for a while but may eventually wear the hand set and quick change wheels. The correct stem is readily available and if you need one then please contact me.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roy,

It was a link to a chaps website, who's obviously into 613* chronos.

Bry



Roy said:


> Why take it off forum Bry, why not post the answer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah I see,









Can you PM me the link please. ?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys. I checked out that site and it was a wealth of information. I'm having a watchmaker look at the movement and tell me how much of it is viabl repairable. In case the price of repair offsets it's the replacement value of the movement, do any of you have a complete & running 6138 movement (A or B - I'm not sure, but I need the one that fits a bullhead from 1973) or know where I might be able to find one?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

BTW, here is the Link that Bry1975 sent:

http://members.chello.nl/~h.mennink/watche...e/seiko6138.htm


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

roy, i have a 7060 cased seiko chrono (cal6139b) that needs stem/crown &pusher springs,are they all readily available,if so,could you pm me with price +p&p,thanks.

regards, john.

sorry,forgot to say,it's the one with the small gear that operates the inner bezel


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aren't those stems the ones that are harder than rocking horse







to find?

I seem to remember Hawkey was into restoring them, I sold him one, and the stem with the gear for the bezel was the hardest bit to find.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

OOOF!!!' just my luck paul









thanks,john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> roy, i have a 7060 cased seiko chrono (cal6139b) that needs stem/crown &pusher springs,are they all readily available,if so,could you pm me with price +p&p,thanks.
> 
> ...


A new crown should be available.

Pusher springs are not but I should have a couple.

The gear is obsolete.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi roy

i have the gear on the old one,the stem broke level with the crown and as such,i don't think can be extracted







.

would the stem be available? and if so,would it take the gear,assuming it will draw off the old stem?.

anyhow,i wouldn't be too bothered if the inner bezel was inoperative,it's just too nice a watch to leave in the drawer









if you could supply the crown,stem and springs,i would be over the moon









btw,our roy is a diamond among pebbles on a beach (creep creep)

thanks roy

john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The stem with the flats on it is not available, I'll see if I have one though.

Can you please email me John with this request so I have something I can print out to remind me to order them.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanx roy

email sent.

regards,john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks John, I'm onto it.

It may have to be a plain stem, without the square section for the cog as I think these are obsolete.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

that's fine with me roy,thanks.

regards,john.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Can any of you recomend someone who repairs vintage seiko chronograph movements - more specifically 6138's? any contact info would be appreciated.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Before I forget, I have to trouble you once again with another question.

I've recently been offered what I understand to be the rarest version of the Seiko Bullheads, a 6138-0060 Blue Bullhead.

I was wondering if you knew or could direct me to an information resource on this particular watch. As I understand, the watch was a variant of the brown or black 6138-0040/0049, which was almost identical to the black 6138-0040/49, but had silver hour/minute hands and a blue bezel. From what I am told, this particular model was only available in Japan for a brief period of time, and unlike the 6138-0040/49, this model used a Seiko Jubilee bracelet with a raised center ridge instead of the "fishbone" bracelet of the brown/black 6138-0040/49. I don't know much about the watch but I am led to believe that it's version of the 6138 movement is slightly different from that of the brown/black 6138-0040/49.

I've only ever seen seen a couple of these and they sold for far more than your average bullhead. Any information and/or pictures you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your help.

Isthmus


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You might try Jayhawk's Seiko Photo Database

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/index.html


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

JoT said:


> You might try Jayhawk's Seiko Photo Database
> 
> http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/index.html
> 
> ...


I had already checked there and he didn't have it.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

On another note, I understand that there are 2 types of Seiko 6138 Movements that were used during the 1970's. one that was introduced in 1970 which has 21 Jewels and anothe introduce a couple of years later which had 23 jewels. Each movement had to variants (A & B ).

Can anyone be a bit more detailed about the differences between the two movements?

Also, I am told that there is a blue variant of the 6138 Bullhead which has a windable 6138 movement. Is this a feature of all 6138 movements used in the bullhead, or is it exclusive to the 0060 blue Bullhead?


----------

